# I Love Barbie Glasses!!!!!



## snowkei (Mar 12, 2007)

WOOOOOOOW~~~ I got the glasses from MAC..
I have to say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE this barbie glasses!!!

It's really cute!!!!!








what I use

foundation
Revlon age defying liquid foundation #bare buff

eyes
paints #untitled
e/s #smut & black tied & white wheat 
fluidine #blacktrack
Bobbi brown shimmerbrick #pink
(the first color, looks like pig. #pink opal)

lash
Ardell false lashes #dreamies

cheeks
NARS blush #oasis
Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick #pink
MSF #dark

lip
Dior addict ultra shine 2 lipstick #330
Lancome juicy tubes pop #44


without mascara nor false lashes...only e/s and liner





finish eye makeup






full face


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 12, 2007)

Wowza!!! What a hottie!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2007)

You are so pretty. and I lust your glasses.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 12, 2007)

You are so gorgeous!  I love your glasses too!  So cute!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, cute glasses. Your EOTD looks great as usual!!!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 12, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 12, 2007)

your makeup looks gorgeous! those glasses are too cute


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2007)

nice...the glasses _are_ cute!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 12, 2007)

Love the glasses!

And wow I love all of your FOTDs, you're really inspiring me to getting smut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And that lipcombo is gorgeous! You look amazing ^^


----------



## User67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I love the way you incorporated the pink into the smokey eye! This is so hot! And I have been going back & forth about how the Ardell Dreamies would look on, now I know I MUST have them! The glasses rock too!


----------



## jenii (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks great!! I love those sunglasses~


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 12, 2007)

I love those glasses too..can you just buy them at MAC stores or are they a special extra?

Your skin is the most perfect skin I have ever seen, I don´t see a single pore!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 12, 2007)

you can buy sunglasses at MAC????


----------



## Simi (Mar 12, 2007)

like your glasses. Your EOTD looks gorgeous as usual,,,


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2007)

helllooo nurrsssee! ur gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 12, 2007)

I swear you are seriously BEAUTIFUL!!! You make every look you do perfect! Its like your beauty brings out the best in the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love ALL your FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cute glasses too!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 12, 2007)

ooohh i want those. i wonder if htey have any in london mac stores??!!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Mar 12, 2007)

You're so pretty!


----------



## eco (Mar 12, 2007)

I love this look- well polished and not too much... very beautiful!  your hair and skin look wonderful, and the eyelashes kick ass!  I love how you used the msf dark on your cheeks!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 12, 2007)

your beautiful.. i love.love.love. the lashes


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 12, 2007)

very pretty 
thoses shades are hot


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 12, 2007)

wow, the glasses look really good on you!


----------



## tdm (Mar 12, 2007)

You are a true glamour girl!!!!! Keep it up diva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_you can buy sunglasses at MAC????_

 
They were freebies from the BLM makeovers.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2007)

Gorgeous and glowy!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 12, 2007)

the barbie glasses are toooo cute...
and you are rockin'em so lovely!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 13, 2007)

Pure hotnesss!


----------



## Caffy (Mar 13, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_I love those glasses too..can you just buy them at MAC stores or are they a special extra?

Your skin is the most perfect skin I have ever seen, I don´t see a single pore!_

 
the glasses is a gift!!!!! I love MAC more cuz the amazing gift


----------



## snowkei (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_you can buy sunglasses at MAC????_

 
NONONO!! It's a gift from MAC


----------



## snowkei (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!! <3


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 13, 2007)

pretty girl!! man i wish we got those freebies!


----------



## Lizz (Mar 13, 2007)

i love it, do a tutorial pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emmi (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn girl!!You look hot!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 13, 2007)

You look gorgeous! I love the smoky eyes and the lashes. And I want those Barbie glasses!!! And the headband too!!! Sad.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 13, 2007)

beautiful!!!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 14, 2007)

looks great and the glasses look good on you ! =)


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow MAC gave you those cool sunglasses? Awesome why don't we get those? =( You look too cute!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 14, 2007)

thx all <3 I love the glasses and headband~~they are both pretty!!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 14, 2007)

super cute


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 14, 2007)

Snow, you look so gorgeous as always asian malibu barbie!! and you lookin fly in them glasses, I love the look.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 15, 2007)

beautiful... the glasses are too cute


----------



## Empress (Mar 17, 2007)

Absolutely envious of your look and talent!
Cute glasses~~!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 23, 2007)

I wish I got those chic sunglasses!! You look gorgeous as always!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks


----------



## tsukiyomi (Mar 24, 2007)

You are super pretty! I love those lashes!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 24, 2007)

You are amazing! I love your looks.


----------



## sincola (Mar 26, 2007)

Very cuuuute!!! I love those smokey eyes with that touch of pink!

I must go back to my counter to get those glasses!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_They were freebies from the BLM makeovers._

 
I DIDN'T GET ANY SUNGLASSES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so freaking jealous.


----------

